# server push mit ie?



## mightymop (11. Aug 2005)

hallo leute.. ich hab da mal ne frage zum server push verfahren...
also normalerweise ist es ja so dass der browser ne anfrage an den server schickt, dieser antwortet und die verbindung geschlossen wird. bei server push bleibt die verbindung offen...

bei mozilla und konsorten geschieht dies durch die angabe des content-type: multipart/mixed;boundary=eistring   oder multipart/x-mixed-replace;boundary=einstring

dann sendet man jedes ma bevor die daten losgehen "--einstring" dann den neuen header und dann die daten...

am ende um die verbindung enden zu lassen "--einstring--"

so das funzt auch in den meisten fällen bei mozilla und kompatiblen browsern... 



aber: nun kommts:            WIE MACHT MAN DAS MIT DEM IE? bestes beispiel wäre der spinchat wo es ja ein java applet und als alternative ein html chat gibt, wo ich denke dass dort server push verwendet wird...

hat wer ne idee wie ich dahingehend nen server schreiben könnte oder sonstige codeschnipsel? bisher hab ichs nur teilweise bei mozilla und co hinbekommen...

mfg

mightymop


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Aug 2005)

was hat das mit dem client und dem content-type zu tun??

wenn der server die verbindung nicht zu macht, dann macht er sie eben nicht zu, ganz einfach

viele html chats werden so realisiert, da kommt einfach eine riesiege nicht endende HTML-Datei


----------



## mightymop (18. Aug 2005)

jo ok endlose html macht sinn, das wäre dann quasi die verbindung in eine richtung...
kann man auch in die andere richtung senden (ohne neue verbindung aufzubauen?)  
senden mittels formular und post/get macht ja dann dummerweise neue verbindung uff wa? hm..
man bin ich fertig.. *versuchzudenk* hm.. blödes training 

mfg 

mightymop


----------

